# J R Lee Druggist Toronto Ont Bottle



## RCO (Jan 22, 2019)

at the antique store where I found the " Kel Ola " bottle a week or so ago , also found 1 other bottle in that box in the basement . this small Toronto druggist bottle . 

really would not normally take home Toronto druggist bottles but this one had a neat older look to it and is a light aqua colour 


don't know much about it although a search online indicated he operated out of the downtown Toronto area years ago .


----------



## RCO (Jan 22, 2019)

some up close pictures


----------



## shotdwn (Jan 22, 2019)

I can see why you bought it. I always like a good druggist bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 22, 2019)

That's a nice little one!  It's funny, even though the market seems to have been flooded with Toronto sodas I don't see many of their drug store bottles up my way.  I almost always buy Canadian BIM druggist bottles if they're under $5 and I don't think I have a single one from Toronto.


----------



## RCO (Jan 22, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a nice little one!  It's funny, even though the market seems to have been flooded with Toronto sodas I don't see many of their drug store bottles up my way.  I almost always buy Canadian BIM druggist bottles if they're under $5 and I don't think I have a single one from Toronto.



there is definitely a lot of Toronto soda's out there and will be for some time as so many were found along the waterfront 

I'm less sure how many druggist bottles were discovered there but I'm sure many were , its such a big city it has a lot of different bottles 


 also not sure how many different druggist bottles Toronto has or what ones would even be more desirable than the others


----------



## Ken_Riser (Jan 22, 2019)

RCO said:


> at the antique store where I found the " Kel Ola " bottle a week or so ago , also found 1 other bottle in that box in the basement . this small Toronto druggist bottle .
> 
> really would not normally take home Toronto druggist bottles but this one had a neat older look to it and is a light aqua colour
> 
> ...


Look up address old drug store bottle address on bottle be surprised I found gray drug bottle lol same address but a house now a ladies selling bottles out of did not want to pay me for previous bottles till I showed her her old ass house used to be a drug store sold 100bucks what goes around comes around lol firm believer lol

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jan 23, 2019)

Joseph R. Lee was in business for decades (1870s to 1910s) in Toronto. His store did one of the biggest prescription trades in the city for much of that time. His son, William H. Lee, was even more successful. As to Toronto drugstore bottles, thousands have been unearthed over the years, especially at big digs like the SkyDome site and the Don Valley dumps. At one time, there were so many Toronto drugstore bottles on the market that diggers were leaving the commons behind in dumps and others were putting them in give-away boxes at shows. The trick of it all was to spot the oldies and the ones from drugstores which did not last very long, in some cases only a month or two. My Ontario Drug Store and Druggist List (1851-1930) helped with this, and I'm glad that I could contribute to others' knowledge.


----------

